# Dumb Noob Question - MARS Lights



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey Folks -

Here's my next dumb question - What are "Mars Lights?"

I see the term used, but I have no idea what it means.

- Paul in AZ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Mars light is the flashing light, actually on the real prototype, it was a sweeping headlight that attracted attention. It's normally a second light in addition to the fixed headlight.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

So it would be stacked with the fixed headlight, or is it located elsewhere?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is a video link Badwolf:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs93xDojdtc&feature=related
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sometimes it's with the main headlight, other times it's separate.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Got it. I think my friends and I used to call those "wig-wags" when we saw them on fire trucks back in the day. I've seen some larger motorcycles with those as well. Neat.

Thanks for the information, guys. Now I am more well informed.

- Paul in AZ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

And for the final bit of education: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_Light


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, one more Mars light bit of info. On the Illinois Central RR, in the 1940's and 50's, on the lead passenger train diesel unit, a Mars light was incorporated in the upper headlight casing. This unit was composed of a red light in the upper part of the disc, and two clear lights under. This combination of lights was aimed in a slight upward direction ahead and it rotated in an oscillating figure 8 motion as the train sped down the tracks. Its purpose was to get the attention of motorists who were approaching the tracks at a grade crossing in daylight or darkness. I believe this combination of lights stayed on all the time that the train was in motion.
In the lower light casing on the front of the locomotive was a pair of bright clear fixed headlights mounted side-by-side that were intended to illuminate the tracks and the
ditches for the engineer.
Despite these attempts to avoid grade crossing accidents, they still occurred from time to time.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 13, 2012)

rrbill said:


> Well, one more Mars light bit of info. On the Illinois Central RR, in the 1940's and 50's, on the lead passenger train diesel unit, a Mars light was incorporated in the upper headlight casing. This unit was composed of a red light in the upper part of the disc, and two clear lights under. This combination of lights was aimed in a slight upward direction ahead and it rotated in an oscillating figure 8 motion as the train sped down the tracks. Its purpose was to get the attention of motorists who were approaching the tracks at a grade crossing in daylight or darkness. I believe this combination of lights stayed on all the time that the train was in motion.
> In the lower light casing on the front of the locomotive was a pair of bright clear fixed headlights mounted side-by-side that were intended to illuminate the tracks and the
> ditches for the engineer.
> Despite these attempts to avoid grade crossing accidents, they still occurred from time to time.


Great answer! If you look at some photos or youtube of SP 4449, you will see the Mars light on it. I was a Railfair 91 when it was there and watched them change the bulbs on the white light. The figure 8 motion allows the light to shine to both sides of the ROW.

Steve


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have to admit I have used the term loosely in my posts.
To create an original Mars light requires 8 Leds that flash in a figure 8 pattern.

I refer to it as a rotational warning light, not a headlight. I use two LEDS that flash to give an appearance of a flash then a rotate. The "rotate" LED has a longer flash rate.

If you are reading my posts, keep this in mind.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Go to about 3 minutes into this video. You'll see a mars light in action


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

They also used red ones on the ends of some passenger train observation cars


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

I think of the '40's and 50's Mars lights as electro-mechanical lighting appliances; I have read that they required a good bit of maintenance to keep them in good operating condition. The newer so-called Mars lights I think of as electronic lighting devices that blink on and off; it would seem that they probably require somewhat less maintenance, as the mechanical (rotating) aspect of operation has been eliminated. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The old MARS lights did require maintenance for the mechanical parts that moved the light. How much it took I don't really know.

Electronics stuff just stops working.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

rrbill said:


> I think of the '40's and 50's Mars lights as electro-mechanical lighting appliances; I have read that they required a good bit of maintenance to keep them in good operating condition. The newer so-called Mars lights I think of as electronic lighting devices that blink on and off; it would seem that they probably require somewhat less maintenance, as the mechanical (rotating) aspect of operation has been eliminated. Or am I mistaken?


Well, I don't know of any locomotive MARS or Gyrolite appliances that didn't have mechanics to make them work. Even in the newer ones. Now adays, they have ditch lights on the front that are just flashing lights for the same purpose and MARS style lights aren't really installed on new locomotives as far as I know.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Ditch lights are lights down by the walkway of the engine at either corner to better illuminate the sides of the track for the perspective of the engineer.

MARS lights and gyralights and similar setups were lights designed to create a flashing or pulsing effect to try to make the train more noticeable to road traffic on the ground.

Two very different things for different reasons. (Although on some modern American railroads, the ditch lights are wired to flash alternately when the horn is blown. Canadian railways don't do this; the ditch lights are always constant, although trains will dim them or turn them off when parked in a siding to meet another train.)


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

cv_acr said:


> Although on some modern American railroads, the ditch lights are wired to flash alternately when the horn is blown.


Which was what I was referring to...

But I guess I wasn't so clear  That's what I meant anyway.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As near as I can see, at least on American railroads, the MARS light has gone the way of the Dodo bird.


----------

